# Pop Charts



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have just watched the BBC's "Top of the Pops" programme - guess what is number one? ... give up? .... "I Get By With A Little Help From My Friends" by those megastars "Sam and Mark" (some fame academy rejects). Not only was this rendition of the Beatles classic worse than you would hear in a Karaoke bar I doubt if the kids buying the single actually know it was by the Beatles.

The funny thing about the many covered songs these days is that the original artist is never mentioned. Ten years ago you would have heard "Here are Sam and Mark with the Beatles classic I get by ... etc ... etc". Now you get "Here are Sam and Mark with their Number One ... I get by etc ... etc ...".

Well as for the rest of TOTP's it was so bad that Peter Andre's re-relase of his 1996 "Mysterious Girl" was the best song on the show!!!
















I know there was a lot of crap in the 70's and 80's (especially the 80's) but there was that 5 to 10% of the charts that was really good.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Are AIR in the charts at the moment? They've just released a new album









Must be my favourite band thats still going, though I hate almost all other modern poop (that was actually typo, but I like it!) music.

Just listening to Jackson C Frank at the moment, he was amazingly influencial considering how little he is known.

Cheers,

mat


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My collection







anorak me? .... no its in case I get robbed .. insurance you know ... ok ....anorak









ABC 1982	The Lexicon Of Love

Alan Parsons Project 1997	The Definitive Collection

Ali Farka Toure 1999	Niafunke

Ali Farka Toure with Ry Cooder	1994	Talking Timbuktu

Alice Cooper 2001	The Definitive Alice Cooper

Alice Cooper 1971 Killer

Anastacia 2000	Not That Kind

Anastacia 2002	Freak of Nature

Angelique Kidjo 1994	Aye

Aretha Franklin 1994	Aretha Queen of Soul

Audio Bullys 2003	Ego War

Average White Band 1976	Soul Searching

B.B.King 1965	Live at the Regal

Bad Manners 2000	Magnetism, The Very Best of

Bangles 1984	All Over The Place

Bangles 1985	Different Light

Bangles 1988	Everything

Bangles 2001	Eternal Flame - Best Of

Bap Kennedy 1998	Domestic Blues

Barry White 1989	The Collection

BBC Concert Orchestra The Last Night Of The Proms

Beachwood Sparks 2001	Once We Were Trees

Beatles 2000	1

Belinda Carlisle 1992	The Best Of Belinda Volume 1

Bellrays 2002	Meet The Bellrays

Benjamin Britten Rejoice In The Lamb

Betty Lavette	2001	Souvenirs

Billy Bragg	1987	Back To Basics

Black Eyed Peas	2003	Elephunk

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club	2003	Take Them On, On Your Own

Black Sabbath	1973	Sabbath Bloody Sabbath

Black Sabbath	1998	Reunion (Live)

Black Sabbath	2000	The Best of Black Sabbath

Blind Boys of Alabama	2001	Spirit of the Century

Blondie	1978	Parallel Lines

Blondie	1999	No Exit

Blondie	2002	Greatest Hits

Blood Sweat & Tears	1969	Blood Sweat & Tears

Blue Oyster Cult	1998	Super Hits

Blur	1994	Parklife

Bob Dylan	1997	Time Out of Mind

Bob Dylan	1997	The Best of Bob Dylan

Bob Dylan	2000	The Best of Bob Dylan Vol II

Bob Dylan	2001	Love and Theft

Bruce Springsteen	1995	Greatest Hits

Bryan Adams	1993	So Far So Good

Bryan Ferry	2002	Frantic

Byrd & Taverner Byrd: 3 Masses - Taverner: Mass 'Western Wind'

Byrds	1997	The Very Best Of The Byrds

Cab Calloway	1998	A Portrait of Cab Calloway

Calexico	2000	Hot Rail

Chairmen Of The Board	2000	Everything's Tuesday, The Best Of Chairmen Of The Board

Chameleons	1986	Strange Times

Charlatans	1998	Melting Pot

Cheikh Lo	1997	Ne La Thiass

Cher	2003	The Very Best of Cher

Chimes	1990	The Chimes

Chris Rea	1985	Shamrock Diaries

Chris Rea	1988	New Light Through Old Windows

Chris Rea	2001	The Very Best Of

Chris Rea	2002	Dancing Down The Stony Road

Clash	1979	London Calling

Coldplay	2000	Parachutes

Come Ons	2001	Hip Check!

Coral	2002	The Coral

Coral	2003	Magic and Medicine

Cosmic Rough Riders	2000	Enjoy The Melodic Sunshine

Counting Crows	1993	August And Everything After

Counting Crows	2002	Hard Candy

Country Joe And The Fish	1987	The Collected Country Joe And The Fish (1965 to 1970)

Cowboy Junkies	1990	The Caution Horses

Crazy Town	2001	Butterfly (Single)

Crosby, Stills & Nash	1969	Crosby, Stills & Nash

Cure	1980	Seventeen Seconds

Cure	1982	Pornography

Cure	1990	Mixed Up

Cure	1993	Show (Live)

Curtis Mayfield	1972	Super Fly

Curtis Mayfield	2000	Give It Up

Dandy Warhols	2000	Thirteen Tales From Urban Bohemia

Darkness	2003	Permission to Land

David Bowie	1971	Hunky Dory

David Bowie	1972	The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars

David Bowie	1973	Aladdin Sane

David Bowie	1977	Low

David Bowie	1993	The Singles Collection

David Bowie	2000	Bowie at the Beeb (1968 - 1972)

David Holmes Presents the Free Association	2002	David Homes Presents the Free Association

Dead Kennedy's	1987	Give Me Covenience Or Give Me Death

Deep Purple	1973	Made In Japan

Deep Purple	1991	Anthology

Deftones	2003	Deftones

Detroit Cobras	2001	Life, Love and Leaving

Diana Krall	2002	A Night In Paris

Dido	1999	No Angel

Dixie Chicks	1998	Wide Open Spaces

Dixie Chicks	1999	Fly

Don Williams	1987	20 Greatest Hits

Doors	1967	The Doors

Doors	1991	The Doors soundtrack to the movie

Dr Feelgood	1975	Stupidity

Dr Feelgood	2001	The BBC Sessions 1973 - 1978

Dr.John	2001	Creole Moon

Dusty Springfield	1969	Dusty in Memphis

Earth Wind and Fire	1999	The Ultimate Collection

Echo and the Bunnymen	1990	Heaven Up Here

Electric Six	2002	Danger! High Voltage (EP)

Elgar	1963	Symphony No 1 in A flat; Cockaigne Overture

Elgar	1964	Symphony No 2 in E flat; Sospiri - Elegy

Elgar	1994	Enigma Variations; Falstaff

Elgar	1970	The Lighter Elgar

Elgar	1993	Celllo Concerto; Froissart; Cockaigne; In the South; Dream Interludes (Falstaff)

Elgar	1966	Pomp & Circumstance Marches 1 to 5; Froissart; Cockaigne

Elgar & Walton	1975	Marches & Orchestarl Music

Eva Cassidy	1997	Live at Blues Alley

Eva Cassidy	1998	Songbird

Evanescence	2003	Fallen

Fall	1980	Grotesque (After The Gramme)

Farm	1991	Spartacus

Fatback Band	2001	Fatbackin' (The Perception Sessions)

Fine Young Cannibals	1988	The Raw & Cooked

Five For Fighting	2000	America Town

Flaming Lips	2002	Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots

Fleetwood Mac	2002	The Very Best Of Fleetwood Mac

Fleetwood Mac	2003	Say You Will

Frank Sinatra	2001	My Way - The Best of Frank Sinatra

Frank Zappa	1995	Strictly Commercial - The Best Of Frank Zappa

Frankie Goes To Hollywood	2000	The Club Mixes 2000

Free	1993	Molten Gold - The Anthology

Funkadelic	1971	Maggot Brain

Genesis	1973	Selling England By The Pound

Genesis	1974	The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway

Genesis	1999	Turn It On Again.The Hits

George Benson	2003	The Very Best of George Benson The Greatest Hits of All

George Frideric Handel Coronation Anthems

Go Go's	2001	God Bless The Go Go's

Goo Goo Dolls	1993	Superstar Car Wash

Gorillaz	2001	Gorillaz

Grateful Dead	1968	Anthem Of The Sun

Grateful Dead	1969	Aoxomoxoa

Grateful Dead	1970	American Beauty

Guns N' Roses	1991	Use Your Illusion II

Hamilton Bohannon	2000	The Best of Bohannon - The Rhythm Funk Master

Handsome Family	2001	Twilight

Happy Mondays	1990	Pills N' Thrills And Bellyaches

Har Mar Superstar	2003	You Can Feel Me

Honley Choir & Band of the Royal Marines The Pride & Passion

Hot Chocolate	1993	Their Greatest Hits

Housemartins	1986	London 0 Hull 4

Howe	2001	Confluence

Iggy And The Stooges	1973	Raw Power

Iggy Pop	1996	Nude & Rude, The Best Of Iggy Pop

Iron Maiden	1996	The Best of the Beast

Iron Maiden	2000	Brave New World

Iron Maiden	2002	Edward The Great (The Greatest Hits)

Isaac Hayes	1969	Hot Buttered Soul

Isaac Hayes	1971	Shaft

Isaac Hayes	1975	Chocolate Chip

Isaac Hayes	1973	Live At The Sahara Tahoe

Isley Brothers	1973	3+3

Isley Brothers	2002	Essential Collection

Jam	1983	Compact Snap

James Brown	1963	Live' At The Apollo

James Brown	1991	Sex Machine - The Best of James Brown

Jamiroquai	2001	Funk Odyssey

Jeff Beck	1968	Truth & Beck-Ola

Jeff Healey Band	1998	The Very Best Of The Jeff Healy Band

Jefferson Airplane	1967	After Bathing At Baxters

Jesus And Mary Chain	1985	Psycho Candy

Jimi Hendrix	1998	Experience Hendrix

Jimi Hendrix	1999	Live at Woodstock

Jimi Hendrix	2002	Voodoo Child

Jimmy Cliff	1990	Reggae Greats

Jimmy Dludlu	2001	Afrocentric

Johhny Guitar Watson	2002	You Need It, Anthology

John Lee Hooker	1992	The Best of John Lee Hooker 1965 to 1974

John Lee Hooker	1992	Boom Boom

John Lee Hooker	1995	Chill Out

John Lee Hooker	1997	Don't Look Back

John Lee Hooker	2000	The Definitive Collection

John Lydon	1997	Psycho's Path

Johnny Cash	1968	At Folsom Prison

Johnny Cash	1969	Live at San Quentin (The Complete 1969 Concert)

Johnny Cash	1994	American Recordings

Johnny Cash	1996	Unchained

Johnny Cash	1999	The Essential Sun Collection

Johnny Cash	2000	Love, God and Murder

Johnny Cash	2000	American III; Solitary Man

Jools Holland	2001	Small World Big Band

Joy Diviison	1979	Unknown Pleasures

Joy Diviison	1980	Closer

Kanda Bongo Man	1988	Kwassa Kwassa

Kanda Bongo Man	1994	Soukouss - Shake Africa

KC & The Sunshine Band	1999	25th Anniversary Collection

King Crimson	1969	In The Court Of King Crimson

King Crimson	1974	Red

Kings Of Leon	2003	Youth & Young Manhood

Kool And The Gang	1993	The Best Of Kool And The Gang (1969 - 1976)

Kraftwerk	1978	The Man Machine

Lambchop	2000	Nixon

Led Zeppelin	1969	Led Zeppelin I

Led Zeppelin	1969	Led Zeppelin II

Led Zeppelin	1970	Led Zeppelin III

Led Zeppelin	1971	Led Zeppelin IV

Led Zeppelin	1975	Physical Graffiti

Led Zeppelin	1997	Remasters

Led Zeppelin	2003	How the West Was Won (Live)

Linkin Park	2000	Hybrid Theory

Little George Sueref and the Blue Stars	2001	Little George Sueref and the Blue Stars

Lou Reed & The Velvet Underground	1995	The Best Of Lou Reed & The Velvet Underground

Love	1967	Forever Changes

Lucky Dube	1990	Slave

Lucky Dube	1992	House of Exile

Lucky Dube	1993	Victims

Lucky Dube	1995	Trinity

Lucky Dube	1996	Serious Reggae Buisness

Lucky Dube	1999	The Way It Is

Lucky Dube	2001	Africa's Reggae King

Lucky Dube	2001	Soul Taker

Lullaby For The Working Class	1996	Blanket Warm

Lynyrd Skynyrd	1989	Skynyrd's Innyrds - Their Greatest Hits

Madness	1999	The Heavy Heavy Hits

Madonna	2001	Greatest Hits Volume 2

Manfred Mann's Earth Band	1999	The Best Of Manfred Mann's Earth Band

Marvin Gaye	1973	Lets Get It On

Marvin Gaye	1994	The Very Best of Marvin Gaye

Matchbox 20	1996	Yourself Or Someone Like You

MC5	1968	Kick Out The Jams

Meat Loaf	1978	Bat Out Of Hell

Metallica	1991	Metallica

Meters	2001	The Very Best of the Meters

Miles Davis	1959	Kind of Blue

Moloko	1995	Do You Like My Tight Sweater?

Moloko	2000	Things To Make And Do

Moloko	2002	Statues

Mott The Hoople	1999	All The Way - Live 71/72

Muddy Waters	2001	The Anthology

Muse	2001	Origin Of Symmetry

Nazareth	2000	At The Beeb

Nazereth	1971	Nazereth

Nelly Furtado	2000	Whoa, Nelly!

New Order	2001	Get Ready

New Riders Of The Purple Sage	1971	New Riders Of The Purple Sage

Nigel Kennedy & The Kroke Band	2003	East Meets East

Nirvana	1991	Nevermind

Norah Jones	2002	Come Away With Me

Oasis	1994	Definitely Maybe

Oasis	1995	(Whats The Story) Morning Glory

Oasis	1996	Be Here Now

Oasis	2002	Hetahen Chemistry

O'Jays	1998	Superhits

Only Ones	1992	The Immortal Story

Orchestra Baobab	1982	Pirates Choice

Orchestra Baobab	2002	Specialist In All Styles

Otis Reading	1987	The Dock of the Bay

Pattern	2002	Real Feelness

Pavarotti	1990	The Essential Pavarotti

Paul Weller	1995	Stanley Road

Pink Floyd	1967	The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn

Pink Floyd	1973	Dark Side Of The Moon

Pink Floyd	2001	Echoes - The Best of Pink Floyd

Pixies	1989	Doolittle

Pogues	1985	Rum, Sodomy & The Lash

Pretty Things	1970	Parachute

Pretty Things	2001	The Rhythm & Blues Years

Pretty Things	2002	The Psychedelic Years 1966-1970

Primal Scream	1991	Screamadelica

Primal Scream	1994	Give Out But Donâ€™t Give Up

Primal Scream	1997	Vanishing Point

Primal Scream	2000	XTRMNTR

Primal Scream	2002	Evil Heat

Procol Harum	1997	30th Anniversary Anthology

Prodigy	1997	Fat Of The Land

Psychedelic Furs	1982	Forever Now

Public Image Ltd	1979	Metal Box

Public Image Ltd	1984	This is What You Want â€¦ This is What You Get

Purcell	1967	Purcell: Anthems, Instrumental Music, Songs

Purcell Essential Purcell

Purcell Sweeter Than Roses

Radiohead	2003	Hail to the Thief

Rainbow	1976	Live In Germany

Rainbow	1997	The Very Best of Rainbow

Ramones	1976	Ramones

Red Hot Chili Peppers	1989	Mothers Milk

Red Hot Chili Peppers	1991	Blood Sugar Sex Magik

Red Hot Chili Peppers	1999	Californication

Red Hot Chili Peppers	2002	By The Way

Red Hot Chili Peppers	2003	Greatest Hits

Richrd Buckner	1999	Bloomed

Rod Stewart	1970	Gasoline Alley

Rod Stewart	1971	Every Picture Tells a Story

Rod Stewart	1989	The Best Of Rod Stewart

Rod Stewart	2003	Changing Faces; The Veru Best of Rod Stewart & the Faces, 1969 - 1974

Rolling Stones	1966	Aftermath

Rolling Stones	1969	Let It Bleed

Rolling Stones	1970	Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out

Rolling Stones	1971	Sticky Fingers

Rolling Stones	1972	Exile on Main St

Rolling Stones	1978	Some Girls

Rolling Stones	2002	Forty Licks

Roxy Music	2001	The Best Of Roxy Music

Royal Marines Band	1994	The 21st Mountbatten Festival Of Music

Royksopp	2002	Melody A.M.

Sade	1994	The Best of Sade

Sade	2000	Lovers Rock

Sam & Dave	1969	The Best of Sam & Dave

Sarah McLachlan	1997	Surfacing

Scott Walker & the Walker Brothers	1992	No Regrets

Sensational Alex Harvey Band	1991	The Best of The Sensational Alex Harvey Band

Sensational Alex Harvey Band	1973	Framed - Next

Sensational Alex Harvey Band	1975	Live and The Penthouse Tapes

Sensational Alex Harvey Band	1974	The Impossible Dream - Tomorrow Belongs to Me

Sex Pistols	1977	Never Mind The Bollocks Here's The Sex Pistols

Shania Twain	2002	Up!

Simple Minds	1992	Glittering Prize

Siouxsie And The Banshees	1978	The Scream

Sisters of Mercy	1985	First Last and Always

Sly & The Family Stone	1971	There's a Riot Going On

Sly & The Family Stone	1998	The Best of Sly & The Family Stone

Small Faces	1968	Ogden's Nut Gone Flake

Smiths	1986	The Queen is Dead

Smiths	1992	Best â€¦ I

Smiths	1992	Best â€¦ II

Smokey Robinson and the Miracles	1998	The Ultimate Collection

Sonique	2000	Hear My Cry

Sony Boy Williamson	?	Volume 1 - Don't Start Me To Talkin'

Soul II Soul	1989	Club Classics Volume I

Soul II Soul	1990	Club Classics Volume II (1990 A New Decade)

Soul II Soul	1992	Club Classics Volume III (Just Right)

Spandau Ballet	2001	Gold - The Best Of Spandau Ballet

Specials	2000	Stereo-Typical A's, B's & Rarities

Spencer Davis Group	1999	With Their New Face On - The Masters

Spin Doctors	1991	Pocket Full Of Kryptonite

Status Quo	1999	The Essential Status Quo Volume One

Steppenwolf	1999	All Time Greatest Hits

Stereo MC's	1993	Connected

Stereo MC's	2001	Deep Down and Dirty

Steve Earle	2000	Transcendental Blues

Steve Earle	2002	Jerusalem

Steven Sherbak	1999	Beloved Ukraine

Stevie Nicks	1991	Timespace, The Best of Stevie Nicks

Stone Roses	1989	The Stone Roses

Stone Roses	2000	The Remixes

Stooges	1968	The Stooges

Stooges	1970	Fun House

Suede	1996	Coming Up

Suede	2002	A New Morning

Sugababes	2003	Three

Supermax	1977	World of Today

Suris	2003	Kallawaya

Susanna Hoffs	1996	Susanna Hoffs

T.Rex	1972	The Slider

Talk Talk	1990	The Very Best Of Talk Talk

Talking Heads	1986	True Stories

Temptations	2001	At Their Very Best

Texas	1989	Southside

The 13th Floor Elevators	2002	The Psychedelic World Of The 13th Floor Elevators

The La's	1990	The La's

The The	1986	Infected

Thin Lizzy	1996	Wild One - The Best of Thin Lizzy

Thomas Tallis	1997	Spem in Alium - Lamentations of Jeremiah

Tom Jones	1999	The Ultimate Hits Collection

Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers	2000	Anthology; Through the Years

Traffic	1968	Traffic

UB40	1989	Labour Of Love II

Van Der Graaf Generator	1995	First Generation (Scenes From 1969 - 1971)

Van Morrison	1992	The Best Of Van Morrison

Van Morrison	1993	The Best Of Van Morrison VolI

Variouis Composers	1993	Renaissance Masterpieces

Various Shut It! The Soundtrack Of The Sweeney

Various Artists Trojan Mod Reggae Box Set

Various Artists Funk Essentials

Various Artists	2002	Choral Chillout

Various Artists	2003	British Legends

Various Artists Tamla Motown Tamla Motown Gold

Various Composers	1998	Tranquillity of Baroque

Varoius Artists England Anthems

Velvet Undergound & Nico	1967	The Velvet Undergound & Nico

Velvet Underground	1968	White Light White Heat

Velvet Underground	1969	Velvet Underground

Verve	1997	Urban Hymns

Von Bondies	2001	Lack Of Communication

Walker, Anthony	1995	African Sounds at Dusk

White Stripes	2001	White Blood Cells

Who	1970	Live at Leeds

Who	1996	My Generation - The Very Best Of The Who

Wilco	1996	Being There

Willard Grant Conspiracy	2000	Mojave

Wyclef Jean	2000	The Ecleftic

Yes	2003	The Ultimate Yes; 35th Anniversary Collection


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.......Bloody hell, some collection - and a lot of good stuff......


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Thats a great collection John.









but I think you should add these to it














:

Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy - I think its only Â£5 or so at Amazon

Guns n Roses - Appetite for Destruction - Fantastic, but maybe a little offensive

Carole King - Tapestry - Classic album that everyone should have 










mat


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Did you spot the ones that I didnt buy


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I guess that makes me a anorak too


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mat said:


> I guess that makes me a anorak too


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thats a good collection John. A lot of overlap with mine

If I posted mine it would take all week to type. I'm certainly not bragging though. It takes up so much space







.

I sincerely wish I could slim it down but to sell it record by record and cd by cd would take up time I haven't got.

I'm listening to Wagners operas at the moment - massive boxed sets of the buggers.

I'll be glad when you can just access everything online with real hi fi sound.

No Beach Boys greatest hits? Shame on you







. The intro to California Girls is one of pop's sublime moments.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Raketakat I have mine listed on an excel spreadsheet, (so I copied and pasted) a mate of mine had over 500 CD's stolen - trouble was he had a tough job convincing the insurance company that he had so many (they stole his CD racks as well so he didnt even have the empty racks to show). They paid for 300 ... then he couldnt remember what he had when he came to replace them!

Glad you like them - took me 15 years to get this far


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Decent collection there John. Some of which I wouldn't admit to owning  . Still one mans meat is another mans poison









I went to see Black Rebel Motorcycle Club last week here in Leeds, despite an appalling sound system and picking up "the cold fom Hell" (which has kept me off work all this week







) they were absolutely brilliant. If you haven't already seen them then I can't recommend them enough - superb group! I would see them again without hesitation.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> .... Some of which I wouldn't admit to owning  . Still one mans meat is another mans poison


 Paul of course I didnt buy those that I would otherwise have not admitted owning









The Sugarbabes ... yeah ... its crap!!! But ist there ..... lol ... and Don Williams ... and some others .... even though all they do is collect dust ... still I have to have some girlie records in case I get lucky


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Great collection John, i have one or two of the same. went to see The Australian Pink Floyd at Sheffield last week, great band if you get a chance go and see them. fred.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

Great collection John

Fred mentioned concerts.

I'm off to a charity concert at the Albert Hall next month with Eric Clapton, Bill Wymans rythm kings, Paul Carrack, Roger Chapman (remember Family?) and Geno Washington.

Rather an eclectic mix but should be good. Sponsored by Rolex!

Following month at the same venue, Blues night with Alvin Lee and Edgar Winter. Two really hot guitarists looking forward to this one.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Hells teeth John.........what a collection







!!!!

I've just "refound" The Moody Blues, and I've just bought a superb 2 cd of Joe Cockers greatest hits. Like him because he gives it his all.........a 110% artist!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Hells teeth John.........what a collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Griff







Twenty years of hard work! And they survived a divorce!

Neil ... love Edgar Winter ... got the Edgar Winter Group on vinyl somewhere.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

No Ozzy or Motorhead?

You have Metallica & Iron Maiden, I assume you like some of the loud sfuff?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> No Ozzy or Motorhead?
> 
> You have Metallica & Iron Maiden, I assume you like some of the loud sfuff?


Paul I have some Sabbath but no Ozzy solo albums - I like M'head live not so sure in my living room or car ... saw them in concert centuries ago ... at Port Vale football ground ... couldnt hear for a week ...


----------

